# 90772 - WHen doing an injection



## MarieL (Mar 25, 2008)

WHen doing an injection w/ an E & M visit do you need to add the mod . -25? 

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## dbryant (Mar 25, 2008)

*Modifier -25*

I would say yes append the modifier -25. The description clearly states
that on the day of an E/M visit a procedure or service identified by
a cpt code was performed.  

Dbryant, M.A., CPC


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Mar 25, 2008)

yes, if it's not planned



LMJINNH said:


> WHen doing an injection w/ an E & M visit do you need to add the mod . -25?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes - we add mod -25 to the E/M otherwise the administration is bundled regardless of what insurance we are billing.


----------



## CC5657 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, use -25 if receiving an injection along with the E/M!!!


----------

